# NetBeans: GUI ändern



## Guest (30. Aug 2004)

hallo,

habe mit Netbeans eine klein Oberfläache geschrieben, jetzt wollte ich wissen ob ich diese nun mit dem GUI Builder
ändern kann ??...eine neue selber zu machen geht ja, aber wie kann ich nun meine selbstgeschriebene mit dem GUI Builder ändern ???

Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Aug 2004)

Das geht meines Wissens leider nicht so ohne weiteres, da NetBeans sich den Aufbau einer GUI mit all seinen Variablen speichert.
Eine selbstgeschriebene GUI kann von NetBeans erst mal nicht verarbeitet werden, weil die nötigen Informationen zum Aufbau fehlen.


----------



## Anonymos (31. Aug 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das geht meines Wissens leider nicht so ohne weiteres, da NetBeans sich den Aufbau einer GUI mit all seinen Variablen speichert.
> Eine selbstgeschriebene GUI kann von NetBeans erst mal nicht verarbeitet werden, weil die nötigen Informationen zum Aufbau fehlen.



Mhh, gehen könnte das schon wenn man die JavaBean Konventionen einhält.
Oder ist Netbeans da sehr streng?


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Sep 2004)

Ich weiß nicht. Denn selbst, wenn Du eine GUI-Klasse, die mit NetBeans erzeugt wurde, irgendwann mal wieder einlesen möchtest (z.B. nach einer Neuinstallation), kann NetBeans damit nichts anfangen.
Ich habe mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, wie man nun solchen Code dem GUI-Editor verfügbar machen kann.
NetBeans stellt in der Regel für jede GUI-Klasse, die mit der IDE erzeugt wurde eine .form-Datei her, in der Informationen zur GUI gespeichert werden. Wenn diese Datei für die jeweilige Klasse nicht auffindbar ist, kann der GUI-Editor die Klasse nicht mehr darstellen.


----------

